# My First Post..



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all

Just wanted to say hello, been looking for a reasonably priced divers type watch, as my other watches suffer with leaks. So had a look on some watch forums for recommendations and was quite taken with the looks/ spec/ price of the o&w m4.

I ordered yesterday through RLT and hopefully it will arrive tomorrow **fingers crossed**

What kind of package does it come in & do you know if there is any documentation. The guy I spoke to, may have been Roy, said that it doesn't come in a presentation case, which is odd but I can live with it, but I am starting to wonder what does come with it.

If anyone has any pics of the watch on the wrist i'd be grateful.

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hi and welcome to the forum :rltb: good choice of diver


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: Enjoy your stay. As mrteatime said a very good choice indeed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice purchase and you'll not be disapointed with the M4 :thumbsup:

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

wrenny1969 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to say hello, been looking for a reasonably priced divers type watch, as my other watches suffer with leaks. So had a look on some watch forums for recommendations and was quite taken with the looks/ spec/ price of the o&w m4.
> 
> ...


It'll come wrapped securely in a box, with a receipt from Roy and a small sheet of operating instructions. That's it. Nothing fancy. You're just paying for the watch. Worked for me. 

Can't help with a pic, as I've got an M5, a MirageIII and just bought an M1 for my brother-in-law. As the guys say, reckon you will be pleased. But do let us know what you think, as everyone does have different expectations and benchmarks. A pic or two would be nice too.

Oh, and welcome to the Forum :hi:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well it arrived today.....and.....I am very pleased 

The watch is a good size my brother took a couple of links out for me and adjusted the clasp and it now fits snug.

Time and date set, watch running when received all ready to go.

Strap is fine and no problems with it at all, would not consider replacing it for one minute.

If this was an Oris or TAG you would easily pay Â£600+ for this watch, based on the movement and quality finish - it's not an Oris or a TAG though and I glad for that because that means it's affordable.

If you are considering this as a watch based on first impressions I would say that if you like the styling - with its echoes of many a submariner model - then rest assured the quality seems to live upto the styling.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great news.... that's RLT service for you :rltb: remember to post some pics once you get a moment


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great stuff, glad your pleased,

Its the little touches like the date set etc that makes Roy a great guy to deal with


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Really pleased you're pleased. 

In my experience, the appreciation of the value for money only grows with time. :yes:

Enjoy.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Ollech and Wajs make quality value-for-money watches, and traditionally (in the 60s/70s anyway) sold mail order, so I guess they never invested in presentation boxes. Roy (and other O&W dealers) ship them in generic watch boxes - Roy's are very nice, but all my watch boxes (ornate or less so) vanish into the loft, and my watches are kept in a 6-watch box or in my bedside drawer.

Congratulations on an excellent choice, and welcome to the forum! Unless you are very strong, that <<wooooooossshh!!!!>> noise you hear is your bank balance heading south... h34r:

-- Tim


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Big fan of O & W and the M4 in particular here. Welcome !

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Another welcome from me, too! These O&W are very nice watches, esp. considering the price. I have a M5 and I really like it! Enjoy!

all the best

Jan


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome from another newishbie, Roy is my favourite dealer, good customer service, my first watch from him was a M5, married to a Toshi!


----------

